# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  JACK RUBY, JR Freestyle w/my band FUEGO

## NOLAnmr

IF you are at all interested, this is Jack Ruby, JR, prodigal son of the legendary JACK RUBY, kickin a punk rock/dancehall freestyle in New Orleans with my band Fuego (been out of commission for 2 years).  We all did 2 US tours opening up for HR of Bad Brains (good times).  Grainy video, not best quality audio but you can feel the energy.  

PEACE,

Oscar

----------


## D.I.A

This was a D.I.A's Global Rock Showcase. 
D.I.A had HR of Bad Brains and Jack Ruby, Jr. with Dubb Agents on tour. Fuego opened for this gig in Metairie/New Orleans LA, Thursday, June 22, 2007. After that gig we drove out to Asbury Park in New Jersey so HR could hook up with Bad Brains members to play the The School of Rock Festival June 24th, 2007. It took us 18 hours of non-stop driving to make the 1300miles trip. This includes dropping off Jack Ruby, Jr. in Atlanta. This trip saved Bad Brains getting back together for the run there after. If HR hadn't made that gig plus boat ride gig in NYC on June 25, 2007, there would not have been another Bad Brains run dude. HR did not want to play those gigs. Reason HR refused to fly from New Orleans to NYC area. But Dubb Agents minus Grant pushed through and DIA convinced HR to play the gigs. When HR and I pulled up at the hotel in Asbury Park, New Jersey about 5 a.m. on June 24, 2007, the van was fried. A sweating Earl, Doc and Daryl didn't even know HR was present. It goes like dat. D.I.A manages HR. Has been for over 20 years. Yea - I remembered those gigs Fuego opening for HR and Dubb Agents at the Cell Block in Mobile - Aalabama, Cadillacs in Jackson - Missisippi and Tipitina's in New Orleans. Oscar assisted with booking those gigs. Good Dude!! But D.I.A still manages HR. Just took a four-year hiatus from the hard work dude... And for the records --with Gary "Doc" Miller and Darryl Jennifer, HR (Paul Hudson) and his brother Earl Hudson (Half-Jamaicans) are  the most legendary hardcore/punk/dub-reggae bands ever -- the Bad Brains. It goes like dat ites!! I'm just saying... 

NEwayz. Watz up Oscar? 

"*CHILDREN DYING*" by *JACK RUBY, Jr*.



A bit about Jack Ruby, Jr.: Jack Ruby, Jr. was a member of The Jazzhole acidjazz/hiphop group. Jack was also lead mic stalker and frontman of 2-Tone ska krew The Toasters for 10 years. D.I.A setup the position for Jack Ruby, Jr. with Bucket aka Rob Hingley of The Toasters in Spring of 1997.

----------

